# Finger Timer Free (for Android)



## omega (Aug 20, 2011)

There is a new Speedcubing/Speedstacking Timer available in Android Market.

Finger Timer Free
http://market.android.com/details?id=tw.url.omega.fingertimerfree

It's very simple, beautiful, and free. :tu
You can try it.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 21, 2011)

only think i dont like is there is no scrambles given but this isnt meant for it so nice timer!


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 21, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> only think i dont like is there is no scrambles given but this isnt meant for it so nice timer!


 
I think that's the only down side. It is really sexy.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 21, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> I think that's the only down side. It is really sexy.


 
agreed!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2011)

just what I needed. Thanks!


----------



## Chrisalead (Aug 30, 2011)

I would really like to try this one but my Archos tablet can not download apps from anywhere else than the archos appslib website. Any chance you send me the .apk ?

Otherwise really nice job, Sexy timer !


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 1, 2011)

How do you start the timer


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 1, 2011)

Well it's like a stackmat timer...
(no scrambles)


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 1, 2011)

wow that looks great..

too bad i have an iphone


----------



## Ricardo Kim (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a droid and it works nicely. Great design, but I hope you'll add some scrambles on later versions!


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 1, 2011)

huskyomega!!!! I bought my first bigcubes from you 

/offtopic


----------



## Meep (Sep 1, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> huskyomega!!!! I bought my first bigcubes from you
> 
> /offtopic


 
This :3

Regarding the timer, it definitely did well with aesthetics. It works well for what it's supposed to do, but scrambles/averages would be a nice addition.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 1, 2011)

I search and I search and I search, and yet the Android market won't bring up your timer. I am disapoint D=

I must admit however, that I so rarely use the app store that I may be completely missing something XD


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 1, 2011)

too bad i have an ipod XD i totally wish i had an android, but this timer looks absolutely amazing!!


----------

